# Check Out The "OZ" Man...In His New 'Do



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I swear I thought I brought home the wrong dog. He looks sooo different, and is more loving.

He was more loving, because he was glad to be home. He was sooooooo excited. And giving kissies galore!!! :wub: 

In any case, I was thinking hmmmm, are you _really_ our Ozzie?? The dead give-away are his precious lips. 
They are pink, oh so cute, and kissable. Wow!!! I love this guy. 

Now Kathy, you will be shocked, as I was. But I swear, this is the "OZ" man. He is having a blast. 

Look at the little bugger. Yes, we went short, but it will grow in no time.  

Here's our boy:

[attachment=50075:OzzieCut.jpg]

[attachment=50076:OzzieCutII.jpg]

[attachment=50077:OzzieCutIII.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the lips!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG the lips!! TOO CUTE!! Oz, you're a handsome dewd.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Wips of Wuv :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

He has such pink lips! How CUTE!!
He looks cold to me - put some clothes on him !!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, his little kissy lips are sooo cute :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

OMG! He has such cute little pink lips. I'm thinking...I've seen those lips before....my friend is majorly into that color! :HistericalSmiley: Look and see for yourself!

[attachment=50080:lips2.jpg] [attachment=50081:lips1.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 17 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747247


> OMG! He has such cute little pink lips. I'm thinking...I've seen those lips before....my friend is majorly into that color! :HistericalSmiley: Look and see for yourself!
> 
> [attachment=50080:lips2.jpg] [attachment=50081:lips1.jpg][/B]



LMFAO ~ Two Peas In A Pod :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Love the lips! Such a cute guy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They do have lip color alike........she should adopt him, that is her long lost son!!!! LOL!!! Someone said he looks cold, ahhhhhh heck, he is in california!!!! He is a cutie for sure Deb!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 17 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747250


> QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 17 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747247





> OMG! He has such cute little pink lips. I'm thinking...I've seen those lips before....my friend is majorly into that color! :HistericalSmiley: Look and see for yourself!
> 
> [attachment=50080:lips2.jpg] [attachment=50081:lips1.jpg][/B]



LMFAO ~ Two Peas In A Pod :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Deb....kind of. I don't think Ozzie had to pay $$$'s for Restylane/Botox injections.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG! Ozzie is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: I too love his lips, I've never seen that before! :biggrin:


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks for the pics. wow, that is some make-over. i never saw pink lips on a maltese before. i must say, they are quite....alluring :wub: 

bravo to all involved in ozzie's transition. your love, dedication and generosity are very inspiring. 

i think we need a smily that raises his hat. i'd have a few lined up right here ----->
in lieu of a raised hat, these are for you all :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG, I don't recognize Ozzie! I wonder what he thinks of this new 'do'??? He seems to have a bit of an 'Alfalfa' look doesn't he? I can't wait to see what this grows into later. Are you going to keep Ozzie Deb?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!!! He is such a cutie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I love his new do and those lips are too cute!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 17 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747272


> thanks for the pics. wow, that is some make-over. i never saw pink lips on a maltese before. i must say, they are quite....alluring :wub:
> 
> bravo to all involved in ozzie's transition. your love, dedication and generosity are very inspiring.
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command! :hat:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747287


> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 17 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747272





> thanks for the pics. wow, that is some make-over. i never saw pink lips on a maltese before. i must say, they are quite....alluring :wub:
> 
> bravo to all involved in ozzie's transition. your love, dedication and generosity are very inspiring.
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command! :hat: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sher you are a keeper!  

....but why does he stick his hand *through his hat*??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 17 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747309


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747287





> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 17 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747272





> thanks for the pics. wow, that is some make-over. i never saw pink lips on a maltese before. i must say, they are quite....alluring :wub:
> 
> bravo to all involved in ozzie's transition. your love, dedication and generosity are very inspiring.
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command! :hat: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sher you are a keeper!  

....but why does he stick his hand *through his hat*??
   
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!! Heck, I don't know!! I never noticed that before. :duh oh: I guess that was the only way the artist could do it!!! Tooo funny!

AND Deb, little Ozzie is adorable!! I love those pink lips!!!!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747287


> *i think we need a smily that raises his hat.* i'd have a few lined up right here ----->
> in lieu of a raised hat, these are for you all :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers:
> 
> Your wish is my command! :hat:[/B]


hey! where did that come from? did i miss it? 
wow, thank you sher!

my sentiment to deb and all those involved in rescue: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: 
.... and the flowers were in no way superfluous. bravo!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 17 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747277


> OMG, I don't recognize Ozzie! I wonder what he thinks of this new 'do'??? He seems to have a bit of an 'Alfalfa' look doesn't he? I can't wait to see what this grows into later. Are you going to keep Ozzie Deb?[/B]



Oh Kathy, he seems to be LOVING it. He's running all over, rolling around, jumping back up, running to play with Cocoa, then back to me for kissies.

He even grabbed a toy, and ran up to LBB (Little Blind Billy), and wagged it in front of his face. He wanted LBB to chase him for it. 
Although LBB, didn't notice, I did. It was cute. Especially when Sugar caught him off guard, and grabbed the toy, right out of his mouth. It was hilarious.
I must say though, Ozzie was up for the chase, and did get the toy back. 

But yep, he does look sooo different. If not for his sweet little pink lips, I would not have recognized him. Of course, his sweet personality is also a give away. :wub: 

I so wish I could adopt him. But for now, I will foster, and give him the perfect home, until we find a "more" perfect home. 

He's doing extremely well, Kathy. He's a snuggle bug, and very much a part of our little family. He's been eating like a piggy, drinking, burping, and, every now and then,
a little fart, or two. :HistericalSmiley: Now, I must say, that's when I'm confident they are comfy, happy, and at home. 

So here's a pic Suzanne sent to me. Look how cute. It really shows his beautiful lips. I love those lips!!! I plan on using this pic in his profile page. :wub: 

[attachment=50082:OzzieMakeover.jpg]


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He's a cutie pie for sure...and those "Kiss Me Pink" lips are kissable! :wub: :wub: 

Deb, I think you should keep him.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Deb, just seeing this.... How stinkin cute is the little Ozzie man :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love those lips...... they are definately lips for kissing :smootch: :smootch: 

What a cutie pie - I miss him...

Kathy, look at your boy - doesn't he look happy??!!!!! 

Deb, give little Ozzie some kisses from his old Aunt Jen. :flowers:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ozzie is just too cute in his new do. Love the lips! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Please post a link to his profile page when you get it done and up. I can't wait to hear that Ozzie has a permanent home and a person all his own.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Mar 17 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747357


> Deb, give little Ozzie some kisses from his old Aunt Jen. :flowers:[/B]



"Old Aunt Jen" LOL!! If you are calling yourself old, I wonder what that makes me????  

Never mind... don't you DARE answer that!!


Oz man looks great Deb, Kathy & Old Aunt Jen!! LOL!! I think I shall remember this...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little boy!! Bonnie - a/k/a Miss Prissy Lips, has a crush on Mr. Pink!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

If Jen is 'old aunt Jen' well.....I am old enough to be her mother. What does that make me?




QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 17 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747370


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Mar 17 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747357





> Deb, give little Ozzie some kisses from his old Aunt Jen. :flowers:[/B]



"Old Aunt Jen" LOL!! If you are calling yourself old, I wonder what that makes me????  

Never mind... don't you DARE answer that!!


Oz man looks great Deb, Kathy & Old Aunt Jen!! LOL!! I think I shall remember this...
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Mar 17 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747357


> Oh Deb, just seeing this.... How stinkin cute is the little Ozzie man :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> I love those lips...... they are definately lips for kissing :smootch: :smootch:
> 
> ...



Oh, Jen, I have given him a million kissies from you. He sooo loves his Auntie Jen, and Mommy Kathy :wub: 

He is so much fun Jen. I am getting ready to pick up a friend, at the airport, so I am in the process of tucking 
every one in, when I lean down to give Nubi a kiss on the head, Ozzie jumped on my back, and started licking my ear ~ :smrofl: 
It tickled, but I couldn't move, as I didn't want him to fall, so while he licked, I laughed and laughed. He thought that was sooo funny.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 17 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747363


> Please post a link to his profile page when you get it done and up. I can't wait to hear that Ozzie has a permanent home and a person all his own.[/B]


Oh Kathy, I will definately keep you informed, every step of the way. Ozzie is in good hands, I promise you that.

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 17 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747370


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Mar 17 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747357





> Deb, give little Ozzie some kisses from his old Aunt Jen. :flowers:[/B]



"Old Aunt Jen" LOL!! If you are calling yourself old, I wonder what that makes me????  



[/B][/QUOTE]


Older than dirt ~ LMAO
Hey Steve!!!! Nubi's application was approved, and home visit approved. Yep, NINE-YEAR-OLD Nubi should be going to his forever home on Friday ~ :dancing banana: 

Oh yes!!! I'm the man!!! Heck, Nubi's dental is on Thursday ~ lol

Top that one, pal ~


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 17 2009, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747411


> QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 17 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747363





> Please post a link to his profile page when you get it done and up. I can't wait to hear that Ozzie has a permanent home and a person all his own.[/B]


Oh Kathy, I will definately keep you informed, every step of the way. Ozzie is in good hands, I promise you that.

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 17 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747370


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Mar 17 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747357





> Deb, give little Ozzie some kisses from his old Aunt Jen. :flowers:[/B]



"Old Aunt Jen" LOL!! If you are calling yourself old, I wonder what that makes me????  



[/B][/QUOTE]


Older than dirt ~ LMAO
Hey Steve!!!! Nubi's application was approved, and home visit approved. Yep, NINE-YEAR-OLD Nubi should be going to his forever home on Friday ~ :dancing banana: 

Oh yes!!! I'm the man!!! Heck, Nubi's dental is on Thursday ~ lol

Top that one, pal ~
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh oh... I think I've been had. Did you steal one of my adoptive families???

Way to go Deb!!


Hey Deb... I'm so old that when I was born, dirt had not even been invented yet!! LOL!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ Steve you're so old "Jurassic Park" brought back memories for you :HistericalSmiley: 

So, yep, I'm back from the airport. Here's a couple more pics of the OZ Man.


*Ozzie, waiting for me to come to bed. This is "his" spot, next to my head

[attachment=50094:OzzieFavoriteSpot.jpg]


Here he is again. I think he's getting a bit tired of waiting for me, and my head

[attachment=50095:OzzieSleeping.jpg]

*


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE HAS SUCH EXPRESSIVE EYES ,AND THOSE LIPS ARE TO KISSABLE :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 17 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747321


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747287





> *i think we need a smily that raises his hat.* i'd have a few lined up right here ----->
> in lieu of a raised hat, these are for you all :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers:
> 
> Your wish is my command! :hat:[/B]


hey! where did that come from? did i miss it? 
wow, thank you sher!

my sentiment to deb and all those involved in rescue: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: 
.... and the flowers were in no way superfluous. bravo!
[/B][/QUOTE]

suzanne ... LOL... Nope :no2: you didn't miss it!! I added it! :yes:

Deb, I just love looking at little Ozzie's photos. What a doll he is! I also love reading your descriptions of how he is adjusting ... Sounds like he is having a great time!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

My God son calls me old Aunt Jen..... so I've stuck with it....

I won't go there..... um... Steve... :smtease: 

So happy to hear he's adjusting so well.... or should we say adjusted!

Woo Hoo on Nubi :chili: :chili: :chili: So happy he's gotten his furever home - how could he not have - just look at him!


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

awwww, I Miss my Ozzie. What a sweet boy. I wish I could give him a big kiss on his newly shorn head.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

BTW, how is Ozzie's housetraining? Has he had alot of 'accidents'? Or has he been a good boy?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a sweetheart Ozzie is :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Deb, Ozzie is soooo cute with his new do. I agree with everyone on the lips. Cute & kissable. What fun he is having. That's so very nice. With all the stress, heartache, frustration, etc.etc. you do have your extremely fun filled moments making it all worth while don't you Deb? What a great way to live...all those babies loving you. Do you believe I envy you?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 18 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747689


> BTW, how is Ozzie's housetraining? Has he had alot of 'accidents'? Or has he been a good boy?[/B]



Kathy, he's been very good. He's mostly going on one, of the many, puppy pads around the house. We take walks, but they are short walks. He enjoys our little walks. :wub: 
QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 18 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747699


> Do you believe I envy you?[/B]



You won't when you see my next thread ~ LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

he looks so handsome!!!! I love the new short hairdo on him and I think he looks cute


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I sure am missing my Ozzie tonite. I hope he is getting lots of kisses from me.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 19 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748461


> I sure am missing my Ozzie tonite. I hope he is getting lots of kisses from me.[/B]


Kathy: I'm sure you're missing him and I'm also sure he's getting lots of lovin'. Consider yourself hugged! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 19 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748461


> I sure am missing my Ozzie tonite. I hope he is getting lots of kisses from me.[/B]



He's not only getting millions of kisses, he's giving millions. Kathy, he is doing wonderfully. 

I'm so proud of him. He's a good boy. 

I must say, I think he's having quite the time here. He seems to be loving it. :wub:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awww, thanks Maggie. I feel very blessed that he has a good home with Deb right now and is being so well taken care of. But I still miss him very much.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

ohhhh, thanks Deb. I am so glad he is so happy. I know he must be happier running around with all the other dogs and being with a person that can do things with him instead of watching me laying around. lol I am so grateful to you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 19 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748473


> ohhhh, thanks Deb. I am so glad he is so happy. I know he must be happier running around with all the other dogs and being with a person that can do things with him instead of watching me laying around. lol I am so grateful to you.[/B]



Oh Kathy, he loves nothing more than to lay around, watch TV, and snuggle. I know he got that "snuggleness" from you. :grouphug: 

He's on my lap, as I type. I just gave him a kiss from his mommy Kathy. He sends little lickies to you. He loves you very much. :wub: :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... Ozzie is so kissably adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Deb,
I love his lip color......is it Revlon? Cover boy? Maybelline??? I'd Love to know......what a doll!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am missing my Ozzie again. Any news of Ozzie?


----------

